# Hunting ducks



## Quak0r (May 7, 2015)

Sorry like I already often said I don't want to offend anyone BUT you DON'T even know where I'm from so how can you say that I can't hunt ducks atm..? Just sayin.. (also I can take down most ducks till August and only very few of them only till the end of this month in my country btw)

Again sorry for this thread but since the old was closed I just only wanted to tell ya!

(also I would never kill a mother with her (very) young breed I was even forgoeing one sure kill since it was only like 5 up to max 7 meters --> but it had a child with here so I didn't shot at this sure kill)

Best wishes,

Mario

(Ps: Do you really think I would risk my hunting license for a single duck ??)


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are not as anonymous as you might think. I have access to both to the ISP that you are using and to your email address. Your ISP is in Austria. Here is a summary of hunting regulations for Austria.

http://www.face.eu/sites/default/files/austria_en_0.pdf

I note that for Austria, duck season does not open until September. I also note that slingshots are not listed as an acceptable hunting method. Further I note that the season is similar in Germany. In fact, you will find similar dates for duck hunting seasons throughout the northern hemisphere in order to protect ducks during breeding and rearing of young.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Quak0r (May 7, 2015)

http://www.superjagd.com/jagdzeiten

Search for Ente (duck in german) and since I'm from lower Austria you'll see that I can still take them...

EDIT: **** I'M soo SORRY you're right I've mistaken the colors...  (I thought red is hunting time and green is protecting time --> I was in hurry and only had like half a min to watch this list before I went hunting)

Like I already said my bad Charles you're right have to wait till September. I'm soooooo sry but like I said i was in a REAL hurry when watching the regulations.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for your understanding. I am not here to regulate behavior, and I do not mean to be "big brother" looking over your shoulder. But the forum cannot be seen to promote or to condone illegal activities. I wish you good luck on your future hunts.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry, decided not to post.


----------



## Quak0r (May 7, 2015)

Like I said Charles I'm really sorry and not to proud to admit that I was wrong!  (this hp with the hunting regulations I did send you above is a new one, cuz my old one just sucked --> also I was in a real hurry when I was out for hunting)

Thank you for telling me because If someone would have seen me I could forget my hunting license wich would have been a REAL pain in the ass...


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I think most people here are telling you you can't hunt duck because (per your previous post) you aren't a good enough shot to reliably kill them with a slingshot, and are leaving wounded game.

Not to be unfriendly but I think (because of that) no one here will have an enjoyable chat about hunting ducks with you anytime soon.

Why not read some of the threads on the shooting forum and start practicing and participate in that discussion, plenty of interesting conversation there, and the bro's will happily take you under their wing.

When you're a good shooter and are reliably hitting and cleanly killing your game, everyone will be happy to talk hunting.


----------



## Quak0r (May 7, 2015)

First of all like ALREADY said my first three shots did hit the ducks "perfectly" (I just went for the wrong aiming spot --> body/neck instead for just a LITTLE above the head).

The second two misses was only cuz it was to far away but I did only shot (one miss only like half a cm above head) because I wanted to finish the badly wounded duck to end it's suffering --> otherwise I wouldn't have even have tried it. If it wasn't for that stupid location I even would habe finished the job with my bare hands/knife. 

And like said I nearly trained every day for at least two months on a much smaller target (bottle tops up to 15m with about a thousand shots a day at home oft course).

And you're the only person yet who said I can't ducks... And the others just told me not to hunt them yet cuz oft the regulation/save time and that I aimed for the wrong position! And since I will have to wait for September anyways now I' ll bei even WAY better then anyways... 

PS: Since my english sux I hope that you don't feel offended which really wasn't my intention at all!


----------



## Quak0r (May 7, 2015)

One last thing --> Except for one guy who didn't helped me at all (not you btw  ) I REALLY appreciated all those very helpful advises, replies and nice chats I had yet. Like I said I just aimed for the wrong position other than that my aim was spot on and it's not like I bought a slingshot and went out for taking game. :nono:

But as I said above I know now how to either get a headshot or don't even harm the game unneccesary because I'm going to aim very slightly above the head now... (und trust me I really felt very bad about the second heavily injured duck -> first I wanted to finish it with my hands but couldn't get there fast enough and then it swam away that is why I tried to shoot here out of my confident range -> 0,5 - 1cm above the head.. so close and I could have ended the suffering and had taken my first game  )

Since I confused the hunting regulation times on my new homepage (missmatched the colors) for that I'm having enough time till September now to perfect my aim. (but like I said I already was confident enough else I wouldn't even had thought about taking a duck and if I went for the head I sure had it)

So I don't get what's your problem? (please don't take it personally and like I said I REALLY don't want to offend you mate)


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

The hunting season thing anyone could have done mate, I for one certainly dont care - im just glad Charles put you right before you ended up in trouble.

But I still cant get my head around why your shot didn't bring down your duck if you hit perfectly in the spine with .44cal lead... If you check my post "tonight's kill" afew moments ago you'll see that with .38cal lead (half the weight of .44) and looped 1745's I blew a hole nearly straight through a wood pigeon from 15m... And its not a small bird either.

Your latex flats should be putting out more speed than my looped 1745's as you pointed out yesterday so im just saying... Perhaps its time to go up to double bands. Or maybe even just a fresh set of bands? Or maybe dropping down to 11mm lead (7.1grams instead 10.2grams) because in my opinion - something isn't right. I dont wanna cause a fight or anything, and you seem to know your figures. Just lending my humble opinion

Mr-S


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Im not saying im good or anything, its just my observation

Mr-S


----------



## Quak0r (May 7, 2015)

Sadly I properly didn't got the spine just the upper boddy which I know now is pretty useless with ducks. What I was trying to say that with my first three hits I tried to hit the upper body/neck/head & with bit of luck the spine but probably only got the tough upper body or maybe even the bottom neck or something because I could see that the second ducks which I hit twice was hurt pretty badly. I really wish I could have finished the job with my knife to end it's suffering.. (I also admit that I mostly tried to hit the upper body cuz of the size to get a sure hit on either the body or neck which was soo wrong but at least I know it now)

Like I already said about I the last two shots only missed because I wanted to end it's suffering, otherwise I wouldn't shoot out of my confident range of course.  (and even nearly got it with one of the two misses)

As soon the hunting season begins I'm going to aim just slightly above the head now so I either get the duck or don't harm it unnessersary. Until then I should be WAY more precisly but like I already said a few times in my confident range I didn't "miss" --> I just didn't know where to hit it.. (I admit I should have informed me where to properly hit ducks before I went out for the hunt --> my bad  )


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

The chest is a good shot to take if you want a bigger target to aim for... Center mass, all vital organs, and only soft under feathers protecting. Its the shot I take with birds if they are facing me - from behind or the side I always take the head but from the front chest shot will bring down your bird no problem mate

Mr-S


----------



## Quak0r (May 7, 2015)

Another good advise I didn't know yet, so they are only tough from behind and the side? Good to know thank you mate !  (btw I editet my last post if you didn't recognised yet)


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

When a ducks at rest its wings are set on its back and overlapped. So if you shoot from the back your gonna hit 2 layers of wing feathers - and they are tuff. Takes alot of energy out of the shot.

From each side - 1 layer of wing feathers. Still tuff to penetrate. So from the back or side take the head. But from the front the center mass shot is a much easier shot to make and just as deadly.

Yeh I recognised you edited after you said lol, if I have to finish anything I always use a knife too, behind the eye - straight through. Much quicker and less stressful than ringing its neck I think

Mr-S


----------



## Quak0r (May 7, 2015)

Thx for you great information & advices but I gota go to sleep now. (and yea I'm with you that knife is probably faster and less stress then bare hands)

Good night fellow mate!


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Night mate. Cya around

Mr-S


----------

